# Moving to Dubai



## Zoelouise (Feb 21, 2013)

I am moving to Dubai for a new job; i am unsure yet of the shipping allowance I will get yet; but i just wondered from peoples experience if its best to ship a cycle over or just buy one over there? (not sure on costs to buy a good road bike) I was just about to buy a new road bike in the UK ... but now undecided if i should wait......I am in training for a 400KM ride this year.. so I cant spend too much time off the saddle... 

any advise appreciated 

also is there safe place to train/cycle? i know the roads are not an option!!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Zoelouise said:


> I am moving to Dubai for a new job; i am unsure yet of the shipping allowance I will get yet; but i just wondered from peoples experience if its best to ship a cycle over or just buy one over there? (not sure on costs to buy a good road bike) I was just about to buy a new road bike in the UK ... but now undecided if i should wait......I am in training for a 400KM ride this year.. so I cant spend too much time off the saddle...
> 
> any advise appreciated
> 
> also is there safe place to train/cycle? i know the roads are not an option!!


I suppose they will be cheaper in Dubai. If you search this forum there were a topic or two about cycle tracks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/99277-cycling-dubai.html?highlight=cycling

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...d-cycle-track-complete.html?highlight=cycling


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot yet post a link however if you search on Youtube for 'Iron Horse 06 01' you will see some video of the Dubai racers on the new track as well as a 'local dignitary' with some more traditional horses alongside the route.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't cycle myself but a few of my workmates are fairly serious, they get most of there stuff from outside the country as its much more expensive here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are only a couple of 'professional' bike shops here and they are very expensive! You can get run of the mill road/mountain bikes in most sports shops at reasonable prices though.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't bring our bikes, not sure if we were having a villa or apartment, and I seriously regret it! A normal kids bike here at decathlon is a lot more expensive than I would have had to pay in UK. I have no idea on top end cycling/sport (I'm talking abut family cycling) but I would imagine if family bikes are more then high end will be worse! 

Hope that helps.
Enjoy packing/moving xx


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

My uncle who's a German came to participate in the Abu Dhabi International Triathlon event last week. 
ABU DHABI INTERNATIONAL TRIATHLON
He comes every year for the same , however this time he didn't bring his own professional bike, as he researched and calculated it to be more expensive than taking a satisfactory bike on rent from Dubai. The race is over, he left day before yesterday. 

If you like cycling to an extent of taking part in professional events , than there are options available to buy bikes in Dubai. 
However as i observed from his conversations, the bikes are not cheap as compared to Europe. 
If you haven't yet bought a bike, you do have the option to contact the merchants here and ask for pricing of the brands/models that you are well aware of.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Irishdubbi (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi sunnyyy,
welcome, it will take some time to adjust to the heat while cycling, I am a runner myself and I find the Oxygen levels are lower, thus tiredness kicks in quicker!
Anyhow I am looking to purchase a bike and there are lots of options, Motorcity has a soecialist, but try Wolfie Cycles, this shop is very specialist and may meet your requirements. Give them a call.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a good road bike WILL cost you a lot more here.

Buying online via wiggle.co.uk, INCLUDING DELIVERY is cheaper than buying a bike here.
If you buy from Wiggle from here, you get it VAT free, which is usually a greater saving than the postage, so unless you get the bike in a box out as part of your allowance, buy online when you get here.

The local bike shops here are excellent, really helpful etc, and organise loads of good things, and i support them for most accessories / repairs etc, but saving several hundred pounds on a bike stretches my loyalties too far!

Make sure you know exactly what you want (size etc) asreturns are a bit trickier!
I brought mine over, but if and when i get a new one, it will be on a yearly trip home.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

WHERE TO RIDE

avoid the roads. Mental.

*Al Qudra Cycle Course.*
built last year, this is an 85km (yes, eighty five!) cycle track out into the desert.
A fantastic facility
you'll need to drive out there / get a lift.
There are plenty of groups that use the track in organised rides of 45k, 65k, 85k, 100k, 135k etc at the weekends, and plenty of others out there solo.
(IT's FREE)

*Nad Al Sheba Cycle Park*
This is the old camel track, and nearer town than Al Qudra.
It has a 4km, 6km & 8km loops, all tarmac, and lit at night.
Open 24 hours, with changing and showers etc
great for pre-work / after work rides.
(IT's FREE)

*Autodrome*
THis is the motor racing circuit.
It is iopen to cyclists, roller bladers etc every Wednesday night.
You get a bit dizzy, but it has some small hills and rises on the track, which ar rare in Dubai!
(IT's FREE)

look at CYCLE SAFE DUBAI
clickety click


look at DUBAI ROADSTERS
clickety click
drop me a PM for any more info


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I didn't bring our bikes, not sure if we were having a villa or apartment, and I seriously regret it! A normal kids bike here at decathlon is a lot more expensive than I would have had to pay in UK. I have no idea on top end cycling/sport (I'm talking abut family cycling) but I would imagine if family bikes are more then high end will be worse!
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Enjoy packing/moving xx


very true.
(order online from the UK - it's cheaper, including delivery, and automatically VAT free)


----------



## Zoelouise (Feb 21, 2013)

Great Thanks for the tip


----------

